# Parliamo di Cristiano Ruiu



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Maggio 2017)

Personaggio che noi Milanisti conosciamo molto bene. L'avete mai sentito parlare dopo il passaggio di proprietà? Sembra tutto tranne che un tifoso Milanista. Cosa ne pensate di lui? 

Aggiungo anche che Ruiu rappresenta alla perfezione lo stereotipo del tifoso Berlusconiano/Gallianesco che si spaccia per Milanista. Conosco pseudo Milanisti che parlano come Ruiu. Anche nelle varie pagine fb calcistiche (calciatori brutti etc) si leggono un sacco di commenti (contro i Cinesi) identici a quelli che fa Cristiano. Io non so davvero che dire. Noi siamo le mosche bianche, perché là fuori c'è un sacco di gente che venera ancora Lucifero e suo figlio.


----------



## diavolo (12 Maggio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Personaggio che noi Milanisti conosciamo molto bene. L'avete mai sentito parlare dopo il passaggio di proprietà? *Sembra tutto tranne che un tifoso Milanista*. Cosa ne pensate di lui?
> 
> Aggiungo anche che Ruiu rappresenta alla perfezione lo stereotipo del tifoso Berlusconiano/Gallianesco che si spaccia per Milanista. Conosco pseudo Milanisti che parlano come Ruiu. Anche nelle varie pagine fb calcistiche (calciatori brutti etc) si leggono un sacco di commenti (contro i Cinesi) identici a quelli che fa Cristiano. Io non so davvero che dire. Noi siamo le mosche bianche, perché là fuori c'è un sacco di gente che venera ancora Lucifero e suo figlio.






Trai le tue conclusioni.


----------



## de sica (12 Maggio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Personaggio che noi Milanisti conosciamo molto bene. L'avete mai sentito parlare dopo il passaggio di proprietà? Sembra tutto tranne che un tifoso Milanista. Cosa ne pensate di lui?
> 
> Aggiungo anche che Ruiu rappresenta alla perfezione lo stereotipo del tifoso Berlusconiano/Gallianesco che si spaccia per Milanista. Conosco pseudo Milanisti che parlano come Ruiu. Anche nelle varie pagine fb calcistiche (calciatori brutti etc) si leggono un sacco di commenti (contro i Cinesi) identici a quelli che fa Cristiano. Io non so davvero che dire. Noi siamo le mosche bianche, perché là fuori c'è un sacco di gente che venera ancora Lucifero e suo figlio.



Si fa pubblicità facendo il pagliaccio in quel circo di trasmissione televisiva dove lavora, che non nominerò proprio per non fare il loro giochetto. Ha capito che tira fare il bastian contrario contro tutto e tutti. Poi che sia un lecchino del Gallinaccio è poco ma sicuro, ma stiamo parlando di un individuo squallido quindi ignoratelo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Maggio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Personaggio che noi Milanisti conosciamo molto bene. L'avete mai sentito parlare dopo il passaggio di proprietà? Sembra tutto tranne che un tifoso Milanista. Cosa ne pensate di lui?
> 
> Aggiungo anche che Ruiu rappresenta alla perfezione lo stereotipo del tifoso Berlusconiano/Gallianesco che si spaccia per Milanista. Conosco pseudo Milanisti che parlano come Ruiu. Anche nelle varie pagine fb calcistiche (calciatori brutti etc) si leggono un sacco di commenti (contro i Cinesi) identici a quelli che fa Cristiano. Io non so davvero che dire. Noi siamo le mosche bianche, perché là fuori c'è un sacco di gente che venera ancora Lucifero e suo figlio.



Era un tifoso dell'AC Giannino, ora tifera' probabilmente la Juventus, come il suo padrone.


----------



## Crox93 (12 Maggio 2017)

Ora Lollo sclera


----------



## Ambrole (13 Maggio 2017)

Io invece sono enomemente felice che la squadra non sia piu di quel personaggio squallido di Berlusconi


----------



## Pier_rossonero (13 Maggio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Personaggio che noi Milanisti conosciamo molto bene. L'avete mai sentito parlare dopo il passaggio di proprietà? Sembra tutto tranne che un tifoso Milanista. Cosa ne pensate di lui?
> 
> Aggiungo anche che Ruiu rappresenta alla perfezione lo stereotipo del tifoso Berlusconiano/Gallianesco che si spaccia per Milanista. Conosco pseudo Milanisti che parlano come Ruiu. Anche nelle varie pagine fb calcistiche (calciatori brutti etc) si leggono un sacco di commenti (contro i Cinesi) identici a quelli che fa Cristiano. Io non so davvero che dire. Noi siamo le mosche bianche, perché là fuori c'è un sacco di gente che venera ancora Lucifero e suo figlio.


E se usassimo il tempo per parlare di gnocca invece??


----------



## Casnop (13 Maggio 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Trai le tue conclusioni.


Impareggiabile Crudeli.


----------



## Doctore (13 Maggio 2017)

chi sarebbe questo tizio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Personaggio che noi Milanisti conosciamo molto bene. L'avete mai sentito parlare dopo il passaggio di proprietà? Sembra tutto tranne che un tifoso Milanista. Cosa ne pensate di lui?
> 
> Aggiungo anche che Ruiu rappresenta alla perfezione lo stereotipo del tifoso Berlusconiano/Gallianesco che si spaccia per Milanista. Conosco pseudo Milanisti che parlano come Ruiu. Anche nelle varie pagine fb calcistiche (calciatori brutti etc) si leggono un sacco di commenti (contro i Cinesi) identici a quelli che fa Cristiano. Io non so davvero che dire. Noi siamo le mosche bianche, perché là fuori c'è un sacco di gente che venera ancora Lucifero e suo figlio.




No ma SERIAMENTE ??????


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ora Lollo sclera



Incredibile come la gente non capisca che così fa il suo gioco , non dovete nominarlo mai più !!! 

Solo così ci liberemo anche di questo cancro risalente all Ac Giannino


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Maggio 2017)

Meglio così. Via i tifosi falsi!


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Maggio 2017)

Il dramma non è ruiu in se ma chi lo segue , come chi segue quella specie di trasmissione.
Più o meno il livello è quello delle trasmissioni di maria de filippi però stavolta indirizzate a un pubblico prettamente maschile.
Quella trasmissione è un'offesa all'intelligenza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2017)

Chiudiamo sto schifo please.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi, manco a dargli importanza a certe nullità. E dai.


----------

